# Dynamic Analysis



## MOOK (Sep 28, 2009)

I need to perform dynamic analysis to deisgn pile cap and piles for huge compressor. Does anybody know good software to do that?

Thanks


----------



## Hromis1 (Sep 29, 2009)

I tried the same last year for a large rock crusher. Never did find a good program solution. Ended up sticking with some old rules of thumb given by both a very senior engineer and an equipment manufacturer.

Basically it came down to using a mass a minimum of 5++ times the dynamic load as the cap/footing (Don't remember the exact values this was from memory) Also disregarding the first 5 feet of the piles for the lateral load. I was able to get a rough period of vibration for the footing and compare it against the frequency of the equipment just as if it was a seismic problem dealing with a column.

It worked. Scared me though as there are so many assumptions on the soil conditions.


----------



## bcy (Sep 29, 2009)

MOOK said:


> I need to perform dynamic analysis to deisgn pile cap and piles for huge compressor. Does anybody know good software to do that?Thanks


A software DYNA 5 for machine foundations may be helpful. I saw its demo application about two years ago and it was version 5.4.


----------



## MOOK (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks Guys

Actually, I designed many of them before using rule of thumb but this time we are required to perform dynamic analysis.

I searched for DYNA 5 software but I did not find it.


----------



## bcy (Oct 8, 2009)

MOOK said:


> I searched for DYNA 5 software but I did not find it.


here is the DYNA 5 link: http://www.eng.uwo.ca/research/grc/dyna5.htm. We had the professor come to our work place and gave us a two day short course on machine foundation design. The demo applications he showed us were impressive. Anyhow SAP 2000 could be an option too.


----------



## MOOK (Oct 10, 2009)

bcy said:


> here is the DYNA 5 link: http://www.eng.uwo.ca/research/grc/dyna5.htm. We had the professor come to our work place and gave us a two day short course on machine foundation design. The demo applications he showed us were impressive. Anyhow SAP 2000 could be an option too.


Thanks bcy


----------

